# Your Top 5 Brands



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

if this is in the wrong section mods/admins, i apoligise in advance

and this probably might cause controversy due to brand reps being on here, lol, but taking into consideration from what has been said in other posts lately, whats everyones top/favoured brands that you all have most products of or you prefer to buy?

1. Meguiars (only putting something in brackets to match the others  )

2. Autoglym (although i only like Fast Glass and Super Resin Polish)

3. Simoniz (a quick cheap fix for areas i dont need to spend much £ on)

4. Valet Pro (looking at more of their products)

5. DoDo Juice (if i could afford it)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

1. autosmart
2. few sealants. done


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> 1. autosmart
> 2. few sealants. done


+1 :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

-kev- said:


> 1. Autosmart
> 2. Few sealants. Done


+2 lol


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

1) Swissvax(waxes only really)
2) Dodo Juice
3) Meguiars(bulk detailer range)
4) Scholl polishes
5) Chemical Guys


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

In no order

Meguiars 
Autosmart
Zaino
Chemical Guys
Autobrite


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Dodo Juice
Zaino 
Autosmart
Wolf's Chemicals
Gtechniq


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

This might sound bias, but i have chosen products to be in my rane or previous range based on what i really liked to use etc....

Swissvax - I love the waxes
Dodo Juice - I love the fun factor, the scents, new ideas from them.....and Dom & PJ are awesome guys 
Permanon/Nanotech SST - For the ease of use....you cant get much easier and the Nanotech products are fantastic
Scholls - Just fantastic compounds and pads
Meguiars (detailer range) - MF system, bulk products, all amazing.....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

1. Heinz
2. Febreeze
3. Kellogg's 
4. Mr Kipling
5. Bells


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Spoony said:


> 1. Heinz
> 2. Febreeze
> 3. Kellogg's
> 4. Mr Kipling
> 5. Bells


No Mcoys in there spoony:lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

1) Chemical guys
2) Dodo juice
3) Swissvax
4) Meguiars
5) Zaino


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Meguiars. The only stuff I use that I can buy OTC. 
2. Menzerna. Awesome polishes, awesome Powerlock sealant!
3. Optimum. Not a bad product among them. 
4. Victoria Wax. Very good products that punch well above their price. 
5. Carpro. New range I've been getting into, loving these new breed of products!

There's a few brands that I'd like to try out, like Werkstat and Wolfs Chemicals.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

CarPro
Britemax
Autosmart
3M 
Meguiars (SMAT Polishes)


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Xpert - best polishes I've ever tested out of a hundred and four brands

Permanon - the Supershine (all three versions) spray on quartz coating are better than traditional sealants and coatings but works on all surfaces too. 

Buff and Shine - For the hex logic pads with centre ring design and the 8 inch flat foams

Optimum - ONR, new MF pads and Opti Clean. David is a Wiz

Osren - their pads and crystal cut polish make orange peel reduction and removal by rotary easily achievable within minutes without compromising the clear or causing sanding lines/pigtails


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

1) Autosmart
2) Autofinesse
3) Zaino
4) DoDo Juice
5) Scholl Concepts

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Detailing chemicals Only Top 5 

1) Wolf's Chemicals.
2) Jeffs/Werkstat.
3) Dr Leather.
4) LTT
5) Flash APC with fabreeeeez


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Not in any order...

Gtechniq
Autofinesse
DoDo Juice
Chemical Guys
Menzerna


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Tough 1 this

Prima Amigo 
Prima epic
Bilt hamber clay bar
AB magic foam
AG EGP


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

In no particular order:

Autoglym
Gtechniq
Chemical guys
Dodo juice
Maxolen


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

3M 
Wolf's chemicals
Meguiars 
CarPro
Gtechniq


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

In order:

Meguiars - for its comprehensive range, innovation, customer support and refinement.

Zymol - for its wonderful waxes in those iconic pots, and its other products aren't bad either

Swissvax - A comprehensive range by people that obviously understand car care with the waxes being a highlight.

Autoglym - The SRP/EGP combo is a great set-and-forget formula for daily drivers. The other products also excel. 

Pinnacle - Great for show cars and Sunday cars.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

in no order

Collinite - Long lasting easy to use protection
Megs - Brilliant range of products 
Autoglym - Highly underrated! Good range and some superb products for the price
Poorboysworld - Nattys blue and Natural look dressing are two of my favourite ever products
Swissvax - Stunning range of products and all pretty easy to use


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

finish kare
zaino
megs (only for #16)
chem guys
autoglym


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Not in any order:

Bilt & Hamber
Autosmart
Valet Pro
Wolf Chemicals
AutoBrite


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Turtlewax Tazz, all the way, plus meguiars and autoglym.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

1. Autoglym
2. Smartwax
3. Optimum
4. Go-Waterless
5. Meguiars


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

1.meguiars- (i love tech wax 2.0, 105 & 205 , foam applicator pads, also theyre da pads)

2.autosmart- (g101, WAX, airblast, variuos other items)

3.autoglym- (srb, fast glass, rubbercare, cream glass cleaner, tar remover, loads of others, i think autoglym is class)

4.harlywax also, a very good budget wax

5.also use autobrite magifoam-pa lance


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Menzerna
Chemical guys
Poorboys
Scholl
Dodo juice


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

MaxProtect
Carpro
Autosmart
Menzerna
Valet Pro


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Megs Detailer
Auto Smart
Carpro
Bilt Hamber
Misc for the rest


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:lol: Thread revival

Optimum polymers
Finishkare
Meguiars
Valet pro
Gtechniq


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Autosmart
Chemical Guys ( For Hex Logic Pads and Jetseal 109)
Menzerna (Machine Polish)
Mistral (Snow Foam)
Meguiars


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Remy Martin
Laurent Perrier
Stella Artois
Vladimir Smirnoff
Richard Hennessy


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll play

Optimum 
1Z
SONAX
CarPro
Tie for the fifth spot between Scholl Concepts and Menzerna

The above list is a bit weak on waxes (I hated to leave off Victoria Wax and Bouncer's) but aside from that I could work quite happily with only the above companies' chemical supplies.

I'm eager to try ArtDeShine (just getting going in the USA) and to to try more Bilt Hamber products (sadly, no commercial presence worth mentioning in North America).


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Auto Finesse
Chemical Guys
Dodo Juice
Valet Pro
Autoglym 


Job done :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

My faves in any order

Auto smart
Autoglym
Valet pro
Poor boys
Bilt hamber.
:detailer:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

1. Autosmart
2. Meguiars
3. Dodo Juice
4. AutoGlym
5. CarPlan

Job done!


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Autosmart
Dodo Juice
Chemical Guys
Collonite
Meguiars


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

In no specific order

Auto Finesse
Werkstat / Jeff's
Wolf's Chemicals
Gtechniq
ValetPro
:detailer:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

In no order 

Menzerna 
Zymol
CarPro
Sonax
Dodo Juice


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Not in order of preference.
Finishkare
Collonite 
Autofinesse 
Bilt Hamber
Sonax.


----------



## ryan l (Apr 2, 2013)

1,meguiars
2,swissvax
3,Gtechniq 
4,autoglym
5,dodo juice


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

bouncers
dodo
carpro
finishkare
Meg's


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gtechniq
Chemical guys
Carpro
Valet pro
Dodo


----------



## si_mon (Apr 15, 2011)

Auto finesse
Dodo juice
Angelwax
Valet pro
Carpro


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Meguires
Autoglym
G techniq
Poor boys
Scholl


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

In no order...

Autosmart
Espuma
CarPro
ValetPro
Victoria Wax


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

1, Gtechniq for polishes, washes and sealants.
2, Bilt Hamber Surfex Degreaser and Autowheels. 
3, Carpro Tar-X. 
4, Autobrite Magifoam and Jaffa Clean. 
5, 303 Aerospace.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

1/. Autogleam

2/. CarPro

3/. Auto Finesse

4/. Menzerna

5/. Gtechniq


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

In no order 

Menzerna 
Zaino
Valet Pro 
Wolfgang 
Zymol (only because Glasur is my fav wax)


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

1-scholl concepts
2-carpro
3-zymol
4-gtechniq
5-lake country


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Ferrari 
Porsche
Aston Martin
Bentley
this ones really surprisingly hard - could name a wax brand and ruin the theme, but Lamborghini


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

1) Gtechniq (way in front IMO) - Exo and C4, the best long term treatments I've used!! Plus Exo has so many uses 

2) Swissvax - Shield and Autobahn, great products.
3) Meguirers - I'm loving the 'Ultimate' range, especially their QD and Wash and Wax anywhere products.
4)Bilt Hamber - for their clay, but also for good value and British!
5) Autoglym - a extensive range of decent products, used to be my default gear before joining DW.


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Carte Noir - My favorite instant coffee
Tate Lyle white sugar - need a bit of sugar in coffee
Tesco semi skimmed milk - Milk is milk but its what I buy most often.
Warburtons Toastie white bread - Makes nummy toast
Sunpat peanut butter (smooth) - Perfect on the toast and smooth = easy spreading

That gets breakfast out the way so I am ready to detail

*Dodo Juice *- Only used a few products (shampoo, QD, wax, washmitt) of theres but have liked every one.
*Menzerna *- For their polishes really, really get on with them and can't see me changing
*Meguiars* - They make some good products which is easy to get hold of and usually at reasonable prices too.
*Autosmart* - cheap prices but quality products and all delivered to your door in a magic lorry. My wallet doesn't like my visits to the AS lorry though lol.
*Wolfs Chemicals* - Love hard body and rim shield, Got the glass and trim ones but haven't tried them yet though.


----------



## Little Rascal (May 21, 2013)

In alphabetical order

Autoglym
Chemical guys
Gtechniq
Meguiars
Wolfs Chemicals

Havent tried many outside of these yet, but really like the products I have from them


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Finish Kare - a versatile range for most tasks
Serious Performance - pads, cloths and potions - all 1st class and good value
Optimum Polymer - who'd be without ONR? 
Chemical Guys - Some serious R&D done here
Harlys - a good old-fashioned wax with depth of shine its best feature

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

My Favorite 5 would be.

1. Finish Kare.
2. Sonus.
3. Dodo Juice.
4. Auto Glym.
5. Either Turtle Wax or Meguiars.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolfs Chemicals
Scholl Concepts
Chemical Guys
Meguiars
Valet Pro !!!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

*Dodo Juice -Supernatural* my favorite 3 SN shampoo - Micro prime and SN wax .

*Victoria Wax*- top quality product with reasonable price to get great carnuba finish.

*Werkstat*- easy to use and save time .

*Menzerna*- from polishes to LSP.

*P21s/R222*- my favorite brand when machine is not available ! My favorite product P21 Paintwork cleanser and concours wax .

*Britemax*- GrimeOut top product always in my basket in every order.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My 5 favourite brands are:

Gtechniq (durability and great products)
Chemical Guys (shampoo, snow foam and QD)
Dodo Juice (some really lovely products namely Lime Prime and the majority of their waxes)
Zymol ( Concours and field glaze are great)
Meguiars (clay and polishes 105/205 so good to use)


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

1. Dodo Juice
2. Autoglym
3. Meguiar's
4. Autosmart
5. Zymol


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Megs
Zaino
Kleers
Autoglym
Gliptone


----------



## rogeyboy (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd say...

Collonite
Autoglym
Meguiars
Simoniz
Astonish

Maybe abit of a budget top 5...


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

And thats the point, each will have favourites according to their budget, whether they are pro, hobby or just enthusiast detailers, skint or loaded

Go to another Forum and you'll get Sw, Z, Mitchell & King, maybe RG etc


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Agent Provocateur
La Senza
Gossard
Sassy Star
Bedtime Flirt


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym
Zymol
3M
Chemical Guys
Car Chem


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Autoglym
Megs
Zymol
3M
Artdeshine


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Lemsip
Nurofen
Sinex
Karvol
Cadburys


----------

